
ForgeFed: A federation protocol for interop between version control services - p4bl0
https://forgefed.peers.community/
======
rapnie
Check the roadmap. ForgeFed recently received funding from NLNet and you could
be compensated for work on roadmap items:
[https://notabug.org/peers/forgefed/issues/87](https://notabug.org/peers/forgefed/issues/87)

These are some forges under consideration for ForgeFed support:
[https://notabug.org/peers/forgefed/issues/59](https://notabug.org/peers/forgefed/issues/59)

Here is ForgeFed issue on Gitea project: [https://github.com/go-
gitea/gitea/issues/9045](https://github.com/go-gitea/gitea/issues/9045)

------
1wd
I saw the initial discussions in 2018 and was intrigued enough to start
writing a module for our VCS. But after a while I noticed it was (still) only
a glorified notification system. I saw no advantage over email notification,
and could not even really test the interoperability as there seemed to be no
actual "client" application that could even receive notifications. Has this
situation improved? What should I look at first when attempting integration
again?

~~~
dbmueller
what's your vcs?

------
dang
See also from 2018:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17288727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17288727)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17850233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17850233)

------
LockAndLol
It'd be good to know how to contribute. Do they have regular calls? Are the
documents written async? How are things agreed upon? Do they need outside
input?

They don't seem to have a CONTRIBUTIG.md

------
pdimitar
Can somebody TL;DR this for us? What language(s) is/are used, for example?
That can be quite important as well, some runtimes and/or compilers produce
security-imperfect code after all.

If this is to take off it should be quite secure.

